# MORE pet food recalls (US) 12/7/2011



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Two Dog Food Brands Recalled by Cargill


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting Karen. 

There have been MANY recalls for the mold that grows on grains.

Aflatoxin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yet another reason to get away from grain inclusive foods and feed foods that do not contain wheat, corn, or soy. However, any kibble is susceptible to this mold contamination.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ewwwww mold!  too many petfood recalls....it just makes u wonder. i still have yet to read my book on the dangers of dog food


----------

